

How to Fix The Comments Section of Your Site and Set Guidelines for Community - brm
http://powazek.com/posts/1063

======
joshwa
The HN title is misleading-- is really more specifically about newspaper
sites.

~~~
brm
It's specifically about newspaper sites but it applies to almost every site on
the web. Its also written by a person who's thought a lot about online
communities in general in Derek Powazek

